# Pneumothorax (collapsed lung) in Dogs



## fowlersminis (Jan 22, 2009)

Our 13 yr. old lab/golden mix had problems breathing (labored breathing not panting) over this past weekend.




It wasn't bad enough that her gums were turning blue or anything so we waited till Monday to take her to the vet. After xrays and exam, she had an obvious pneumothorax, but we weren't sure why. They called it "spontaneous pneumothorax" which is not good at her age, because apparently the only resolution for something like that is to have surgery done to find the cause. At age 13, that's pushing it.

So we decided to do a chest tap and see how she did after that. The vet suctioned off 1.5 liters of air, then got negative pressure, so we were hopeful that there was no air still leaking. She was somewhat better when we took her home, and now several days later, she's laboring a bit again, but it's not really bad like over the weekend.

Of course we had the choice to take her to the vet ER to have a chest tube put in and constant suction put on her chest for several days, but after having had to do that with our other dog who was hit by a car and spending over $4K, we know what that will cost.





Come to find out, our 12 yr. old son, through tears



, admitted that he accidentally jumped on her in the middle of the night when he got out of his top bunk on Thurs. or Fri. He felt so awful! But it's good now that we know she had a traumatic cause of the pneumothorax.

I called the vet today about doing another chest tap on Saturday, thinking she needs some more help with getting air out so she can heal.

Has anyone had any similar experiences where the dog ended up healing on their own, or with the help of multiple chest taps without having to do a chest tube?

[Of course I know we can put her down, but we're not "ready" yet. And I don't think she is either! She's fine other than this problem, and if she's comfortable, we're hoping we can let her heal on her own.]




pray



for our old girl...all our animals are like our children and we love them dearly!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 22, 2009)

Sending your baby all the best!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 22, 2009)

In my experience, it's better and less stressful long term to go in surgically and repair the tear that's causing the pneumothorax. It will be more expensive than a chest tube, but recovery should be quicker.


----------



## Jill (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for what your family is going through!

My parents had an Old English Sheepdog who was like the dog of a lifetime. He was very special to them and to me (even though I never lived with them when they had him). His name was Oliver.

He did get a collapsed lung, and we never were able to discover why. He did live through it and for about 18months. He had to be put to sleep because of bone cancer.

When his lung collapsed, he had been coughing that night per my mom. She and dad were taking him to the vet in the morning and instead of going straight to the office, I decided to swing by the vets and be there to see what was up with Ollie. When I heard the cough, my heart sank because it sounded so deep and wet, not like what i had imagined.

He crashed kind of when the vet was examining him. She'd done x-rays and I think she knew the lung had collapsed but now I'm not totally sure. He almost died right on her table just within minutes of me getting there with him then in he waiting room.

We rushed him to an emergency clinic that was about an hour away and we really didn't know if he'd survive the trip.

At the clinic, they put in chest tubes and it seems like he had a relapse. He was there maybe a week. They did exploratory chest surgery to see what was wrong with the lung, but could find nothing! We really thought he'd be put to sleep because they'd find a tumor or something he couldn't live through.

When he came home, he couldn't go up stairs (vets orders) for a long time and he had about a dozen different medicines. We had to make a chart, because he got them at different intervals, some with food, some without. It was very scary really just keeping what he got and when he got it straight.

The cost of all of this was pretty high (just over $10,000), but he did make it and as it turns out, since his lung appeared fine, he would have been recovered much sooner without the exploratory surgery which was the biggest part of his cause of recovery and the largest expense.

They said he could have inhaled a splinter playing fetch. That was the only thing they could think of as to a cause.

I hope your dog will be okay. I know how heart wrenching it is and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Reble (Jan 22, 2009)

So sorry



thinking of you and your lab


----------



## Sonya (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh the poor thing and your poor son, I'm sure he just feels terrible.

I've never had an animal with a pneumo...although I myself have had six spontaneous (3 times in each lung)...genetic

Sending prayers for your dog and your son too. Keep us updated.


----------



## Mona (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh no, such an awful thing for your girl and your family to be going through. Sending prayers for all.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 22, 2009)

I am feeling so badly for your son! And for the decisions you are being faced with.

Be sure to explore ALL the options with your vet. Blessings......


----------



## fowlersminis (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the info, prayers and sentiments. We're still watching her closely. I spoke to the vets yesterday and made an appointment for Saturday AM to get another set of xrays and a chest tap if necessary. The xrays should tell us if it's any better. I was thinking another chest tap might help her out long enough to let that lung heal itself. Sometimes she looks like she's having trouble breathing, and other times she looks like she's getting better. But at least it hasn't come back with a vengeance, so I'm still hopeful she can heal on her own. Only time will tell. I'll let you know what happens after Saturday AM. Thanks again!


----------



## Sonya (Jan 25, 2009)

How is she doing today? I hope well.


----------



## Sonya (Jan 27, 2009)

Any updates on your dog...hope she is ok!


----------

